# In target today...



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

I am proud to announce that my pretty girl has overcome her fear of store alarms, and is doing very well with her down stay.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Congratulations! What a good girl!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Good girl!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

I didn't know you could take your dog into target?! Where are you located?


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

Agreed. I'd love to take my dogs to target


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Well they did mention "store alarms," maybe they were there after hours lol! JK, nice to see your training paying off, great job!


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

boomer11 said:


> I didn't know you could take your dog into target?! Where are you located?



She's being trained as a service dog. Here in Alabama where we are located, in training dogs are allowed all rights and privileges a guide dog is allowed, so we take her everywhere we go


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Nigel said:


> Well they did mention "store alarms," maybe they were there after hours lol! JK, nice to see your training paying off, great job!



The "anti theft gates" they have give off an untra high pitch sound that she could hear, and hated. But from help from her brilliant mother, she learned to over come it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

Thewretched said:


> She's being trained as a service dog. Here in Alabama where we are located, in training dogs are allowed all rights and privileges a guide dog is allowed, so we take her everywhere we go
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


In Washington the ADA doesn't cover service dogs in training, so if me and Elios are asked to leave we have to. Untill he is done with his training. 
We haven't been asked yet, but we also haven't had many problems  
You must get a lot of smiles huh?  very cute! I get comments and smiles. Every. Step.
Its hard  
VERY good looking pup!


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

shilorio said:


> In Washington the ADA doesn't cover service dogs in training, so if me and Elios are asked to leave we have to. Untill he is done with his training.
> 
> We haven't been asked yet, but we also haven't had many problems
> 
> ...



Thank you so much, yes here it's actually a misdemeanor if we are questioned by an employee/manager/owner. they are allowed to ask what type of service dog. And what can she do (what is her task). Anything other than those 2 and it's against the law, citizens on the other hand never seem to stop asking questions. me and my wife have started speaking German every time we walk past someone who has the "AWWWWW" face. 

Curious, what are some of the problems you had? 

We had the security gates that annoyed her for a solid day.. And she didn't like elevators for about 3 days. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

Thewretched said:


> Thank you so much, yes here it's actually a misdemeanor if we are questioned by an employee/manager/owner. they are allowed to ask what type of service dog. And what can she do (what is her task). Anything other than those 2 and it's against the law, citizens on the other hand never seem to stop asking questions. me and my wife have started speaking German every time we walk past someone who has the "AWWWWW" face.
> 
> Curious, what are some of the problems you had?
> 
> ...


One time I went into Office Depot and a lady kept asking these questions and asked why I was using her store for training so We left.
Then people stare him directly in the eye and talk to him and he does BOT like that. So I have to change my direction. And people try to grab him and pet him when I have patches all over him saying not too. 
I have also run into fake service dogs who try to bark or attack my SDiT. 
And for what he hates, he hates elevators . He will not go on them . And he also gets a little spooked at Sertian things .
When people start talking to him I normally just walk in the opposite direction hahaha


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

Mary Beth said:


> Congratulations! What a good girl!



Thanks  I'm very proud of how she is progressing 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

shilorio said:


> One time I went into Office Depot and a lady kept asking these questions and asked why I was using her store for training so We left.
> 
> Then people stare him directly in the eye and talk to him and he does BOT like that. So I have to change my direction. And people try to grab him and pet him when I have patches all over him saying not too.
> 
> ...



Any dog that comes within a foot of my dog with an aggressive look on him gets a face full of mace, I highly recommend it. We had someone in line for a good solid 5 minutes stare her right in the eye and continue to say " hello, hey, hello" and so on and so on. She didn't move a bit


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Good job!!


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

Thewretched said:


> Any dog that comes within a foot of my dog with an aggressive look on him gets a face full of mace, I highly recommend it. We had someone in line for a good solid 5 minutes stare her right in the eye and continue to say " hello, hey, hello" and so on and so on. She didn't move a bit
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I guy did that yesterday at costco ! I'm just standing there staring at him while he states at my dog, who is staring at me haha


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

shilorio said:


> I guy did that yesterday at costco ! I'm just standing there staring at him while he states at my dog, who is staring at me haha


What kind of service dog vest do you have? Hard to find a good one


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

Thewretched said:


> What kind of service dog vest do you have? Hard to find a good one
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I bought it online and it was about 60$
I can't remember the website .. 
But this is what it looks like


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

shilorio said:


> I bought it online and it was about 60$
> 
> I can't remember the website ..
> 
> But this is what it looks like



That's a good one, I like it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

Thewretched said:


> That's a good one, I like it
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's perfect! AND really hardy!


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

shilorio said:


> It's perfect! AND really hardy!



We made our own with a backpack, and some letters we ironed on, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh that's cool, do you have to have vests where you live? In wa you don't have to, but I want it


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

We don't have to have anything on them, it just is easier to have a big flashy best that says service dog


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

